

Why you (almost certainly) shouldn’t take an omega-6 supplement - lenazegher
http://supplementsos.com/blog/why-you-shouldnt-take-omega-6-supplements/

======
pyre
Here's a good list of cooking oils with smoke points, and omega-* content
listed. I'm unsure if the % is the percent of the oil, or just the percent of
'daily recommended values,' but I find coconut oil to be pretty easy to work
with (though mixing it into pancake batter is difficult if you don't heat it,
as it's solid a room temp). If you supplement with something like Udo's oil
that has a high Omega-3 content (vs. omega-6 and omega-9), then it should help
to raise your ratio.

[http://theconsciouslife.com/omega-3-6-9-ratio-cooking-
oils.h...](http://theconsciouslife.com/omega-3-6-9-ratio-cooking-oils.htm)

